# La Biografia più bella che avete letto?



## Fabry_cekko (20 Ottobre 2013)

Stavo cercando qualche bella Biografia...volevo leggere qualche storia di un personaggio famoso che ha avuto una vita difficile


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Ottobre 2013)

Gesù


----------



## Mou (20 Ottobre 2013)

Che Guevara


----------



## O Animal (21 Ottobre 2013)

Ibra 

Scherzi a parte alcune ottime sono:
Steve Jobs, 
Sono ancora un uomo,
Einstein: la sua vita il suo universo,
Nelle terre estreme,
John Adams,
Truman,
Cleopatra, una vita


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Ottobre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ibra
> 
> Scherzi a parte alcune ottime sono:
> Steve Jobs,
> ...



Quasi quasi prendo Jobs...per caso sai se c'è una in Italiano su Foreman? Solo in Inglese l'ho trovata


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Ottobre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Che Guevara



merita? Lunga?


----------



## Mou (23 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> merita? Lunga?


Un migliaio di pagine, un lavoro monumentale. Ti fa capire tante cose su una figura controversa, lo consiglio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Ottobre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Un migliaio di pagine, un lavoro monumentale. Ti fa capire tante cose su una figura controversa, lo consiglio.



ammazza quanto è lungo


----------

